# University of Bozen, Bolzano



## grvbose (Aug 3, 2011)

Could anybody throw some light on this university? How good will it be to pursue MS in computer science from this university?


----------



## fromnewyorkwithlove (Aug 15, 2011)

I have heard about this university and am thinking about it for their master of science in International Management. I have heard only good things, and if I am not mistaken they offer tuition on a sliding scale based upon financial need/income.

Not to mention, I have been to Bolzano and it is an asbolutely lovely city. I would love to live there. Good luck!


----------



## grvbose (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanx


----------

